# Loaner while car at the dealer



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Just wondring what kind of loaner the dealer gives you while your cruze is on repairs at the dealer. Because here in Canada the new policy of GM is to loan a car from thrifty or other loaning company's. What kind of marketing is behind this? It says to me...here take a Ford or a chrysler while your GM is in the garage so you'll not have any problems. I don't know, if it was my dealer I would loan another GM car to promote it or as a confidence in their products. For my it's a total fail.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM/US has a contract with Enterprise for this. However, Enterprise must use GM vehicles under this contract. The billing goes directly to GM Warranty for payment. I suspect GM/Canada has a similar contract.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Both my loaners were Cruze LS's. Made me realize how much I appreciate my LT. haha, I think that is my dealerships motives...all their loaners are chevy base models.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've had a Silverado, several 2012 Malibus, and a Cruze LS. My dealership actually keeps several Enterprise rental vehicles in circulation.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

My dealer provides their own loaners rather than using Enterprise (probably because the nearest enterprise location is an hour away). It's a mixed fleet of current model year vehicles that they change out every few months and several high-mileage, 7-10 year old Impalas or LuCernes that they keep in the fleet long-term. I had a 2007 Impala when I was getting body work done, and a 2006 LuCerne when I was getting my emissions code taken care of.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Good to know, I can't confirm if all loaner are GM. I'll get my loaner next week so I'll post what they gave me. Maybe they giving something else than a GM when they really have no choice...I'll speak with the dealer about it. If the loaners are GM is not so bad. However should let you drive a more expensive ride to promote the brand.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

My loaner was a brand new 2015 Toyota Camry with only 115 miles on it from Enterprise. So, I'm not so sure about their All-GM policy.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

vwgtiglx said:


> My loaner was a brand new 2015 Toyota Camry with only 115 miles on it from Enterprise. So, I'm not so sure about their All-GM policy.


 I am as Enterprise would only provide a GM loaner. I had a Malibu waiting for me and within 10 minutes it was under recall. I asked about a Camaro and the answer was yes we have two of them also under recall. I left with a Sonic, truly a crappy Car. Since Enterprise doesn't always have Cars available (I've seen 6 people waiting for a returned car) what does happen when no GM product is available?


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> what does happen when no GM product is available?


I have personal experience with this and talked to them about it. Basically if there's no chevy then they'll try to put you in any GM vehicle they have. Then if they have no GM vehicles they'll move on to other brands. So far I (or my parents have had) a Cadillac ATS (chevy Equinox In the shop), a 2LT chevy Equinox (Equinox in the shop again), a Kia Optima (Equinox again), a cruze LTZ (chevy Camaro in the shop), a Cadillac XTS (GMC Terrain in the shop), and a 2LT Cruze (my 1LT cruze in the shop). 

All of the rentals have been the latest model years with less than 4k miles on them. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I was actually told by the Enterprise agent that GM does not want to pay for another Manufacturers' product as you might like it? There is some truth to this yet the GM/Enterprise agreement and Enterprise sometimes doesn't have Cars? I mentioned Fox Rent a Car at selected Airports, and they had about 1000 spare Cars, never seen anything like it, all the same Color!


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I complained to enterprise that they had no fuel efficient vehicles and the guy said He had plenty but he can only give me a GM product. So if Enterprise has a Nissan Sentra and a GMC Savannah. Guess which one you are getting. Thats a messed up policy. GM has already spent $2000. on my Cruze rental so obviously they are not that smart.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

When I got my O2 replaced Enterprise gave me another Cruze. But it got 30mpg. My 98 corolla with similar options gets 35mpg and has two less gears...go figure. When I asked for another car
that got over 30mpg they looked at me like I asked for a flying car...Guy said "30 mpg is really good for a car" I told him I get 48mpg in my cruze diesel daily. He said, and quote, "there is no way it gets that much..." Yea, ok.
My biggest problem is the insurance, Chevy pays for the car but not the insurance...So stupid me paid over $100 just for insurance...:th_down:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

DJSW said:


> When I got my O2 replaced Enterprise gave me another Cruze. But it got 30mpg. My 98 corolla with similar options gets 35mpg and has two less gears...go figure. When I asked for another car
> that got over 30mpg they looked at me like I asked for a flying car...Guy said "30 mpg is really good for a car" I told him I get 48mpg in my cruze diesel daily. He said, and quote, "there is no way it gets that much..." Yea, ok.
> My biggest problem is the insurance, Chevy pays for the car but not the insurance...So stupid me paid over $100 just for insurance...:th_down:


You got caught in a rental company scam......the insurance part.
Call your regular insurance agent and ask if your car insurance covers the rental......it does by the way but best to hear it from your agent.

By buying the add on insurance, you are insuring your insurance company.....good for them, not so much for you.

Rob


----------



## Ralli (Sep 25, 2012)

There is no policy here to loan a vehicle to you while your car is off the road here in Australia. 
You have to ask for it. And even then they don't have to give it to you. Some dealers even charge for the privilege.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I just had my recalls taken care of. The dealer here gave me a 2014 cruze ltz w/ sunroof, pioneer, and the RS package (just like mine except it was black on black). It has their dealership name and courtesy car across the back window. 

On a related note, I'm glad I don't have the black interior.


----------

